# Snow in attic through mushroom vents,leaking into great room ceiling



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I have seen rain/snow come through the pot vents a few times and in every case the solution was to place one face fastener in the bottom center of the vent, what happens is the wind drives the vents upward and allows rain/snow in.

Once you have placed the nail, make sure it's pounded in flush and cover it with a silicone caulking or roof cement.

I have seen rain/snow get into all kinds of vents, including ridge vents,
but it doe's not allow in so much as to cause a problem like your having,
so I would inspect the existing vents to see if what I mentioned above is indeed whats going on with your situation.

Edited to add:
If the existing vents you are talking about are actually the type that have a mechanical top that spins 'twirly birds' is the name I know them by,
they are known for problems such as yours and the best solution in that case would be to remove them and install pot or ridge vents.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Are all of your Pot Vent, or Mushroom Vents horizontally aligned in unison?

Or, are some higher on the roof than others?

Also, is there any other source of air ventilation, such as gable vents or different types of roof vent products?

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

also see that when vents not set properly,remove the shingles surrounding vents,remove vent,set sealant about 1" in from exterior perimeter of vents,and set them into it,a loose bottom flange can allow snow,and rain to blow in under the vents---You should put pics of the roof/vents for a proper opinion---you should also have screening around the diagphram area of the vent which should prevent snow blowing in thru there


----------



## thom risley (Dec 30, 2008)

*Reply To My Post.*

There are mesh grills on the underbody of the vents facing the attic.

The vents have been chaulked when they replaced the back half of the roof in the spring. home is 3 years old!

I just went out and i took a pic of the roof line and the pot vents run all in a line.
This a pic of the back 4 the front 2 are directly over the garage which had a large water stain posted with my original pics on the garage ceiling just inside the hatch opening.

There are no gable vents or ridge vents. Soffit is fully vented and when i was in attic i did see the more vents.

The pic is looking at the side of the home front east side looking up and back. The last 2 venst are directly over the great room catherdral ceiling. The builder had roofers replace the opposite side of the west side of the back portion of the cathedral ceiling roof thinking it was the problem. Our water and snow infiltration started last october 2007 a month after we moved in.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

caulking vents after an install is not the same as setting them in it,the point slyfox,and I were making referred to the bottom of the vents warping up off the roof slightly which would allow snow and water to nter in a wind driven situation---I would want ridge vent where possible,and against the walls,I would prefer a clerestory vent,which would be at the wall,and lapped underneath the siding---look at :
http://www.dciproducts.com/html/shedroof.htm


----------



## Rocky Illinois (Apr 11, 2012)

*Solution to snow entering attic through roof vents. if problem still exists.*



thom risley said:


> Snow pileing up in attic above garage and cathedral ceiling. That I have found is the cause of my ceiling leaks. 6 pot vents spaced along the east side of the house 3/12 to 4/12 pitch (Max) home three years old!!!
> 
> I went in through the attic hatch in the garage. Found water stains and snow under some of the pot vents(Mushroom Vents)
> 
> ...


Thom,

I have had the same problem for the last few years, it seem to happen most with wind driven snow which we have alot of in Illinois, there is a company i have found that is manufacturing a device that will solve this continuous repair problem we both seem to have, Ive spoken to the companys rep. in my area and he informed me there product will be available by fall of 2012.

Hope this helps!

Rocky


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I had the exact same problem, I solved it by draping plastic under the vent stapled to the truss, to prevent the snow from piling up on the insulation, it would eventually melt and evaporate instead of melt and stain the ceiling.

My vents that did that were on the west side of roof with a similar layout as your in regards to the second story wall, something about what happens to wind currents under certain conditions.

The plastic drape stapled to the truss worked well, it fixed the issue.

Mark


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

As old as this thread is, I imagine he's fixed the problem, or his roof has rotted away. :laughing:

DM


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> As old as this thread is, I imagine he's fixed the problem, or his roof has rotted away. :laughing:
> 
> DM


 
Well at least its out there for others to see, I was wondering, where in the world it would be snowing that bad this time of year........ 

Mark


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Good point....

DM


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Seems only new members or advertisers respond to out-dated previous posts, bringing them back to life......

Gary


----------



## jharwd (Feb 3, 2014)

Rocky Illinois said:


> Thom,
> 
> I have had the same problem for the last few years, it seem to happen most with wind driven snow which we have alot of in Illinois, there is a company i have found that is manufacturing a device that will solve this continuous repair problem we both seem to have, Ive spoken to the companys rep. in my area and he informed me there product will be available by fall of 2012.
> 
> ...


 what company has a solution and what is it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.dciproducts.com/html/smartvent.htm


----------



## Rocky Illinois (Apr 11, 2012)

Prevent Tech Inc., 
The website is www.preventtechinc.com 
Check it out, its pretty need invention.
It is still in manufacturing stage.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Rocky Illinois said:


> Prevent Tech Inc.,
> The website is www.preventtechinc.com
> Check it out, its pretty need invention.
> It is still in manufacturing stage.


Yep, but I would imagine that one could buy a whole roll of plastic and a stapler for the cost of a couple of these and achieve the same results.

Mark


----------



## Rocky Illinois (Apr 11, 2012)

$24.95 is extremely cheep for piece of mind knowing it will not happen again, as far as your stapled plastic, I would be concerned when the plastic tears do to the weight of the snow and the water it produces.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Rocky Illinois said:


> $24.95 is extremely cheep for piece of mind knowing it will not happen again, as far as your stapled plastic, I would be concerned when the plastic tears do to the weight of the snow and the water it produces.


In the 8 years that the plastic was installed while I was still there, I had never had a recurrence, but, the amount of snow accumulated was never that much either, hey I was having an issue one winter, I stapled up some plastic to remedy the issue, it worked and I never really thought about it again, I did check the plastic a couple of times after I put it up. You point is well taken though, 6 vents at $25/vent heck cheap insurance.

Mark


----------

